# 1911 with Red Dot Optic



## SargeC4 (Dec 2, 2017)

I just got my RIA Tac Ultra back from ZR Tactical after they killed andninstalled a Trijicon RMR mount for me. I'm happy 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

